# Vampire fangs



## hauntedgraveyard

I have the scarecrow fangs, the individual fit ones. I haven't done them yet, but plan to in the next day or so. I have a friend who has had three sets of them and thinks they are great. They do look good!


----------



## OMGDan

Yep, Scarecrow FX are the best in the business.

And cheap.

Vampfangs.com

I got my first pair a few weeks ago, fit them within 20 min. And they're great. My brother got a pair after that and i know a lot of people on here and in the haunt community swear by them.


----------



## deadlypeanutboy

I've got a set of the Scarecrow FX fangs that I purchased 10 years ago and they are still going strong. If you can create a good fit, I think they might just last forever. Of course, your teeth probably don't change much from year to year......


----------



## pandora

Jumping on the Scarecrow bandwagon - they really are great....and they do fit year after year.


----------



## GDfreak

Simply Scarecrow.


----------



## Ugly Joe

I've been using a pair of cheapies that I found for the last few years...I use Fixodent to keep them in place - that crap holds them to your teeth no matter what!!
(I haven't actually tried biting anyone yet...yet, that is...)

Yeah, I know it's not recommended, but I've worn them for 8-9 hours at a time, and it holds like a champ (enough to allow me to cut the hell out of the inside of my lips - the price I pay for vanity)
(and yes...I have all of my own teeth...well, had a molar removed earlier this year, where an old root-canal went bad)

Think I'll go put mine in, now that I'm thinking of it.

(edited for 2 reasons: 1. To give the correct name of the adhesive (it's Fixodent, not Polygrip), and 2. Got 'em in...feel much better now)


----------



## Lurks in the shadows

Scarecrow makes a decent cheap fang, but if you want movie quality try Dental distortions.


----------



## Haunty

Yep, Scarecrow fangs are the way to go.
I too have tried the denture adhesive & found it worked better.


----------



## Junit

I have the scarecrow fangs as well  They're a little bit too wide for my teeth, but they're pretty good otherwise.


----------



## jlb307

Haunty said:


> Yep, Scarecrow fangs are the way to go.
> I too have tried the denture adhesive & found it worked better.


Do you mean denture adhesive instead of the stuff that's included in the Scarecrow fangs?


----------



## Ugly Joe

Yes. Fixodent is what I use, and it holds them in quite well.

Here's what I've found to really do the trick.
Place a little in the prosthetic fang, and slip it over your canine, and remove.
It will leave some of the adhesive on your tooth, and spread it around inside the fang.
Wait for a minute or two, put a little more into the fang, and then put it on your tooth like you mean it.
(Of course, do this with both of them)
Keep your mouth open for 30 seconds to a minute, letting the stuff set.

The denture adhesive will feel weird on your teeth, and will likely get on your tongue as well...just be patient for a moment, as you can then brush it off of your tongue once you get the fangs on (a toothbrush seems to do the job for me, even if it does take a little extra work).

This stuff will hold the teeth on quite well - I've eaten pasta, drank coffee and soda (no idea on alcohol - I don't drink, so I can't tell you if the alcohol will destroy the adhesive bond or not), and they stay on.
Yes, of course you'll have to exercise a little caution when eating - it takes some getting used to, otherwise you will pop them off on food (I've practiced at home, so I'd not have trouble with them when I went out for parties...so far, 11 parties and many other nights, I've kept them on all night).


----------



## Dragonomine

OMGDan said:


> Yep, Scarecrow FX are the best in the business.
> 
> And cheap.
> 
> Vampfangs.com
> 
> I got my first pair a few weeks ago, fit them within 20 min. And they're great. My brother got a pair after that and i know a lot of people on here and in the haunt community swear by them.



I agree! I've had a set of these for years and they look awesome!


----------



## MHooch

Here's my daughter's first try with Scarecrow, and they are FABULOUS! I'm getting myself a pair tomorrow!!


----------



## little dead riding hood

*vampire fangs and fixodent*



Ugly Joe said:


> I've been using a pair of cheapies that I found for the last few years...I use Fixodent to keep them in place - that crap holds them to your teeth no matter what!!
> 
> 
> i got my teeth today and ive used all the paste that came with them trying to make the left tooth fit and it hasnt, i wasnt sure if fixodent would work...does it make a mess of your teeth and leave pink bits oozing out???
> 
> thanks
> 
> p.s theyre the scarecrow ones if that makes any difference


----------



## Haunty

No, & it does hold great!
Depending on how much you put on the fangs, will determine excess. Would advise bringing the tube along with. If your going to eat anything, remove the fangs first. Don't want to risk them coming dislodged & swallowing them.

At the end of the evening, wiggle them loose & rinse with water. Suggest rinsing your mouth & brushing your teeth to remove any stray adhesive left behind. Also would suggest rinsing fangs with mouth wash & rinsing them with water, prior to reusing them for another time. This will kill any potential bacteria from being in your mouth & growing on the fangs. Let them air dry & store in container.


----------



## nightdancer16

Scarecrow is the way to go! I used them last year actually when I decided to dress up as a vampire. It's a little tedious to mold them to your teeth, and feels kinda weird, but they're totally safe and if you take your time they turn out great. They still fit this year and they look realistic. Be careful when drinking with them, obviously, but man... they are fantastic! Plus if you ever decide to go as a werewolf or a cat in the upcoming years, they can totally be used for that kind of costume.

Good luck!


----------



## Yubney

I took fake fingernails appropriate to the size of my canines and rise of their gum, trimmed them the proper leagth, and simply placed them on top. The curve of the nail acted like a suction cup, and with an evening of eating and drinking I never came close to swallowing them in the inevitable state I had become.


----------



## Shadow216

if you want the best that Ive found check this guy out. he sends you some thermal plastic so make a mold of your teeth and then makes you a veneer teeth set that is amazing. he does this as a hobby hes based in the UK. but check out his work hes really good ive ordered some for this Halloween and cant wait to get them 

here is his link CustomFangs.co.uk - HobbyFX.co.uk - Home


----------



## JasonB5449

I'm digging this one waaay back up. So I bought a mask that comes with teeth and a bag of the thermal beads and I can not for the life of me get them to stay in place. I've tried probably half a dozen time and the fall right out. Am I not using enough beads? And it feel as if I use too much, it hurts my gums. I'm thinking about using some denture adhesive and from what I've read, it shouldn't be a problem to use some inside the thermal bead mold?


----------

